# Onkyo on Woot



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

They have some deal going on for Onkyo.... check it out if interested.
Onkyo TX-NR3010 9.2-Channel THX Certified Network A/V Receiver
1200 bucks... if you are into that. they have some others as well.


----------

